# Adding Light to Blower



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a Simplicity 860 2 stage blower that I'd like to add a light to if possible. I beleive it will take one since it has a plug in electric start and a couple wires hanging off the side, but figured I ought to ask how to do this. Pic of the wires below.

So what are my options? I'm sure I can find a suitable clip on light at Tractor Supply or Wal Mart...can I do dual lights or anything? It seems like I'm limiting myself functionwise with one light since at one point or another the chute will be pointed in that direction.

My plow is out for repair right now and I'm doing my driveway with the blower...and usually the only time I have is at night and it takes about 60-70 minutes to do a full clearing....I did it the other day with my little LED headlamp thing on (the kind you actually put around your head) and I duct taped a flashlight to the handlebars which really didn't do much of anything useful except illuminate the chute until the batteris died.

Any specific light recommendations? I need something I can maybe clip to the handlebars or drill it and bolt it on.


----------



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

Is there a provision for a headlight on your blower from the factory? A lot of Sears 2-stage units have the light housing, but they just put a sticker over the lens. The two wires are more than likely the wires that go to the stator aka alternator.

Arnold makes a clip on side unit, that is powered by the stator, or you could use a bicycle light.

Arnold unit:
http://www.amazon.com/Arnold-490-241-0009-Universal-Throwers-Alternators/dp/B002DH157A

Planet bike unit:
http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Bike-Headlight-Suplerflash-Combination/dp/B001G7Q24Y


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

You should be able to put a light on it. The best thing to do though is contact a dealer who deals with the brand of engine that is used on the blower. One thing though, just make sure you use a light that is designed for a garden tractor or snowblower. don't use a regular 12V auto bulb or a 12V tractor light. A regular 12V style light is designed to be used on a 12V electrical system that has a voltage regulator to maintain a constant voltage to the light. The systems used on most snowblowers are unregulated. At an idle the light will be dim and get brighter as the RPMs of the engine increase. If there isn't enough voltage for the light it will greatly shorten the life of the bulb.


----------

